# Mud Flaps for 2013 LTZ RS



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm seeking front/rear mud flaps for my new 2013 LTZ w/RS Package, from what I understand the OEM flaps won't work on RS equipped cars. 

Has anyone made easy to install flaps for RS equipped cars that look good?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

No mud flaps available for rs I've heard of people custom fitting but nothing u can buy... Unless they changed something for 2013..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt585 said:


> No mud flaps available for rs I've heard of people custom fitting but nothing u can buy... Unless they changed something for 2013..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hmm... This is a real bummer. This is the first car Iv owned that sprays water everywhere (Hood, Windows, Mirrors). Almost nearly impossible to keep it clean.


----------

